# Bigger Menu



## dobeman (Feb 21, 2005)

I have two TiVo Units, an R10 and a Hughes. Both of them use the same TiVO menu that is very small. From my recliner downstairs, or from my bed upstairs, I have to strain to read the menu (and I have 20-15 vision). 

How hard would it be to allow users to make the menus bigger. The tradeoff would mean displaying fewer channels on each scroll tick of the remote, but who cares? If I can read it, I can scroll faster anyway.

Thanks,
Dobeman


----------

